# I Just Want a Toilet



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

that will suck the Tin man down when its flushed. I'm tired of these energy saving toilets that you have to flush 4 times and then end up using a plunger anyways so why even use one..

I'm just confused on all the new terms such as single, double, dual flushing, power flushing, etc, etc, etc.. Are there commercial type toilets that are better? I'm not concerned about volume of water used, I just want something that wont clog without having to flush 2-4 times.

Any suggestions besides eating more beans or lacing our food with Xlax :lol:

Thanks
CB


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

What kind of toilet do you now have & how old it it? There may be more going on there than just the toilet type/brand. How old is the house? Have you had the vent stack checked? 

Jaz


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Jaz said:


> What kind of toilet do you now have & how old it it? There may be more going on there than just the toilet type/brand. How old is the house? Have you had the vent stack checked?
> 
> Jaz


We had both toilets replaced about 2 years ago with new ones and have had nothing but problems with the one ever since. We had another plumber come out and look at it but he couldnt find anything and believes the issue is somewhere in the trap, which means its probably a manufactures defect. He checked the vent and even disconnected the pipes under the house and found nothing. Both toilets are the same, and even the good one still clogs pretty easily so I just want to replace the one for now and get one that I dont have to worry about anymore.


CB


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

FYRE926 said:


> If you're serious about a toilet, I'd recommend a Gerber Ultra Flush. I had two teenage boys who could plug anything until I put this in. I've now had it in for about 6 yrs & its AWESOME (I call it the turd destroyer-LoL)


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


>


Does Home Dpot or Lowes carry them? I live up here in Gaylord so there isnt much around here. From what I just read, the Gerber Ultra Flush was ranked #1 by consumer reports at one time so I think thats the ticket!! Now, I just have to find one.

CB


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I had to go to Canada to buy the old fashion ones,I needed to replace two of those super toilets at the cottage ,,they might use more water but they work,especially when you have a group up for the week end,,, got tired of all the bitching about the toilets,,


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

ToTo Toilets. Seven years now and still works first time everytime. Bought mine at Alpena Plumbing Supply.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Buddy of mine has an air pressure powered toilet, don't know anything more about it than that and it sounds like a fighter jet taking off when you flush it! I swear you can stand back and feel the air being sucked out of the room!!


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

GoNorthMore said:


> Buddy of mine has an air pressure powered toilet, don't know anything more about it than that and it sounds like a fighter jet taking off when you flush it! I swear you can stand back and feel the air being sucked out of the room!!


Thats what the Gerber Ultra Flush is too.. Maybe any air assisted toilet would be good enough.. I feel like Tim Allen because I'm starting to get excited over a toilet that may sound like a fighter jet (a Man's toilet, arh, arh) :lol:

CB


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Just installed a kohler cimarron. So far so good and it flushes much better than the cheaper kohler that is installed in our other bathroom.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Just installed a kohler cimarron. So far so good and it flushes much better than the cheaper kohler that is installed in our other bathroom.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


That was my 2nd. choice. I went with Gerber 17 inch ADA compliant one.

C/B try Nu-Way Kitchen and Bath. 866.924.2284


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

You won't be fixing that jet engine with parts from the Ace Hardware. Just sayen !!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

The Gerber Ultra Flush may be a "super toilet" that works great, but you're going to PAY for it. I just did some google searching and they run between $400 and $600! :yikes:

John


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i think my cimarron including a seat and wax ring was like 228 i think.

i do have to say, it flushes real well. hold down the handle and its a strong flush, just push it down and let it go back up and it is good for number 1.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Since I install Kohler and get a nice trip every year I would recommend the Kohler class 5 flush that means 3.25 inch flush valve. For a very nice less expensive toilet I would go with the Mansfield Summit the Pressure assist are nice but when it breaks the parts are special order even in grand rapids so I am sure Northern Lower you will be waiting two days at least
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

I got 1 from Lowes and it said in the advertisement that it could flush 28 ping pong balls. --That is a alot of terd gobbling there

Dont remember the name , but paid 209ish for it. It is comfort heighth as well, so no more legs falling asleep when you do your do do:lol:


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

It's impossible to beat a Toto. I have a 8 year old Toto and it's perfect. The newer ones are even better. The bowl is evacuated almost instantly. There are other good brands which work good too. Kohler Mansfield etc. Pressurized work fine, but it shouldn't be necessary.

My other two are an old Gerber (so-so) and a 9 year old American Standard, which has to be the worst thing they ever produced. 

Jaz


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

GoNorthMore said:


> Buddy of mine has an air pressure powered toilet, don't know anything more about it than that and it sounds like a fighter jet taking off when you flush it! I swear you can stand back and feel the air being sucked out of the room!!


These things are very effective, you better be hanging on with 2 hands or you could get sucked down. My father installed one and he hasnt had a load he couldnt flush in 2 years. He now calls it the "happy crapper"!:lol:


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Prolly got the cheapest toilets a manufactrer could find, and didn't work too well. Bought gallon per flush flappers, and set 'em at 2 GPF, to try out. Have never changed that setting since. Total cost...$10.50.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Norm Abram's said once that the only difference between toilets is the price...
I put in one of those golf ball flushers a few years ago, you can hear it out at the road if the windows are open.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Goto Canada and buy a 3.0-3.5 gallon/flush. Done


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I think I just need to try them all out before I can really decide :lol:

Noise doesnt really concern me so I think I'll go and check out the air assisted ones this weekend. Based on the weather, it looks like a stay inside weekend so hopefully I can find one, have it installed and give you a full report early next week :lol:

CB


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

check into one thats called the "Champion" I think local stores cary it. I think it will choke down whatever you need it to.


----------



## T-eyes (Dec 6, 2010)

Whatever you do, DO NOT get one of those flapperless toilets! Looked like a good idea and was rated 10 out of 10 on Home Depot's "Flush-O-meter :lol:, but lets just say there's allot of brown trout getting beached at my place. :yikes:


----------



## andy9086 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been in the business for 20 years. THE ONLY toliet you will find in my house has a sloan pressure assist vessel inside the tank. Mansfield, Gerber and American Standard all use it. Never had a plugged toliet since they came out in 1995.


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

Two years ago I bought a Jacuzzi Perfecta at Lowe's. It's got a 3" flush valve. Now I can tell you I am a big boy. I have only plugged that thing a couple of times in 2 years. For under $200 it's a great turd sucker! The previous 3.5 gallon was a plugging nightmare.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i think a lot of the "problems" people have with the kohler cimarron is that they are used to the push the lever and thats it type toilets. the kohler cimarron if you push the lever and let go it does a small flush (good for pee), but only empties like half the tank. if there are solids, you need to hold down the handle for a second and it will flush the entire tank and very strongly. I haven't used mine a ton yet, but i did try to clog it once with a lot of toilet paper (our other kohler sucks and gets plugged all the time) and couldn't.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Just do the job at work and forget about it.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

stevebrandle said:


> Just do the job at work and forget about it.


I work at home :lol:

CB


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I put a Mansfield Alto in the cabin when I built it and in seven years it has plugged once that I can remember, due to grandkids that use 1/2 a roll of paper ( plus I think they flush their damn shoes as they always clog the one down state as well). I usually have large groups up north (7-12) five or six times a year so I figure that is a pretty good average. I did a lot of research before buying the toilet probably more than I did on all the other mechanical systems combined because like you I was so damned tired of the six flush regiment every time it was used. At the time it was rated pretty high on the one flush scale!


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

go to home depot tell them you want the american standard thats flushes a pail of golf balls best flusher 5yrs in a row 275 bucks.we got one last year not one plunger job.


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

jr9912 said:


> Two years ago I bought a Jacuzzi Perfecta at Lowe's. It's got a 3" flush valve. Now I can tell you I am a big boy. I have only plugged that thing a couple of times in 2 years. For under $200 it's a great turd sucker! The previous 3.5 gallon was a plugging nightmare.


 
Thats what it is called.


----------



## carpenter (Apr 20, 2006)

The Jacuzzi from Lowes does flush well. Almost to fast.

Paul


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

*** are you guys eating, for real????? I have an energy efficient, water conservative dual flush from American Standard and it takes my deposits no problems. You guys don't need new toilets, you need a new diet and a good chlonectamy (Whatever its called) 

On that note, get a air assisted flush unit with a 240v 5hp 300 gallon air compressor to get them down the toilet and launch those booty rockets into outer space!


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

water pressure assist toilets are good but noisy. Mansfield has been good, don't care for the American standards of late at all, don't even think about a briggs, and kohler is all hype. The new class 5 toilets actually suck out or siphon the bowl rather than flush the bowl as they used to. Toto has always been great except for the price. Unfortunately all these low flow toilets hinder the drainage system. If you watch how they flush inside the drain, you'll find the water passing the turds and paper leaving it there for the next slug of water to get it out to the street.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Well I had quite the episode when I went to buy the new toilet. We first went to Lowes and not one single person could tell us the difference or if one model was better than another between the 15-20 toilets they had so I got bent, gave them a piece of my mind and told them I'll shop at Home Depot.. So off to Home Depot where I received customer support that was the exact opposite. The sales guy fought me tooth and nail and told me to buy Kohler cimarron and nothing else, even though he had not one shred of evidence proving it was any better than the toilet that was advertised as being able to flush a dozen golf balls.. I even pointed out that the Kohler only had a 1.28 GPF as opposed to the supper flusher that was 1.60GPF.. Anyways, we finally ended up taking his advice and I told him if it plugs, I'm bringing it back to him, and without cleaning or plunging it. Little did he know I have a digestive disorder that only allows me to go once every 3-5 days :lol: So I'll give you a report in the next 3-5 days :lol:

CB


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Hope it all works out for ya!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Take my advice on how to flush the cimarron... hold the handle down for a power flush... 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

codybear said:


> Well I had quite the episode when I went to buy the new toilet. We first went to Lowes and not one single person could tell us the difference or if one model was better than another between the 15-20 toilets they had so I got bent, gave them a piece of my mind and told them I'll shop at Home Depot.. So off to Home Depot where I received customer support that was the exact opposite. The sales guy fought me tooth and nail and told me to buy Kohler cimarron and nothing else, even though he had not one shred of evidence proving it was any better than the toilet that was advertised as being able to flush a dozen golf balls.. I even pointed out that the Kohler only had a 1.28 GPF as opposed to the supper flusher that was 1.60GPF.. Anyways, we finally ended up taking his advice and I told him if it plugs, I'm bringing it back to him, and without cleaning or plunging it. Little did he know I have a digestive disorder that only allows me to go once every 3-5 days :lol: So I'll give you a report in the next 3-5 days :lol:
> 
> CB


 
LOL!

Sounds like you need a toilet with a blender attachment:lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

LMAO @ Firefighter!!!

Every three to five days?!

That's nothing, a couple months ago after surgery and some good doses of Vicodin, I went ELEVEN days! :yikes: Believe me, it wasn't a pleasant experience. 

Beat that! :lol:

John


----------

